# 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung



## max-k (27. April 2011)

*27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

Hi zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 27 Zoll Bildschirm den ich überwiegend für die Bildbearbeitung nutzen möchte.
Ich dachte an den IIYama Prolite E2710HDS oder Samsung Syncmaster P2770FH. Die beiden sollen laut Test eine gute Farbtreue haben.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen Bildschirmen, oder muss man generell mehr ausgeben für die Bildbearbeitung?
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Supeq (27. April 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

Nimm kein TN-Panel für Bildbearbeitung, es sollte schon ein IPS, am besten E-IPS-Panel sein. Hab spontan mal den hier gefunden:

Fujitsu P27T-6 IPS TFT/LCD-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Falls das preislich zu happig ist, würde ich dir empfehlen einen 24er zu nehmen, immernoch besser als nen 27er TN^^


----------



## max-k (27. April 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

wie ist der Dell 27 Tft U2711?
taugt der was, ist in der pcgh gut bewertet worden.


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

Das ist alles eine Frage des Kapitals. In sachen Bild- und Videobearbeiten ist Eizo an der Spitze.

Eizo FlexScan SX2762W-BK schwarz, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber der wird dir sicher zu teuer sein.  

Ich würde ebenfalls einen Monitor mit IPS-Panel nehmen. Kommt halt jetzt drauf an, ob du auch damit spielen willst, oder nicht.
Ansonsten wäre P/L-Technisch der Dell durchaus empfehlenswert.


----------



## SaKuL (27. April 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

Ich habe mit Eizo nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (ich besitze zwei EIZO Foris 23").
Aus meiner Sicht lohnt sich der hohe Kaufpreis gerade für Bild- und Videobearbeitung sehr, da die Qualität überragend ist und man sehr gute Service sowie lange Garantie bei Eizo hat.

MfG
SaKuL


----------



## Own3r (28. April 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

Der Dell U2711 ist im Moment bei PCGH der P/L Sieger im 27" High Resolution Bereich. Er ist auch sehr gut, aber natürlich mit einem doppelt so teuren Eizo nicht vergleichbar


----------



## max-k (29. April 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

ich danke euch für eure Antworten.
Ich denke ich werde den Dell nehmen, der Eizo ist mir zu teuer.
Grüsse


----------



## SaKuL (29. April 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

Ich denke das ist eine gute Entscheidung, wirst sehr zufrieden sein


----------



## Own3r (29. April 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

Gute Entscheidung !

Berichte uns dann wie er sich macht


----------



## Patze (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

Und, und...wie ist der Dell???


----------



## Natanel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: 27" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung*

hab ihn auch bestellt.... liegt aufm Tisch werd heute testen..


----------

